# Cockatiel in the Shower?



## Saira (Sep 4, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody took their tiels in the shower and, if so, what the water temperature/stream strength should be like. The idea of it is cute, but I'm wary to try...


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Nimbus takes a shower with us every other day  We have this perch http://nalanitoys.com/Showerperch.htm and she loves it. The perch is out of the water but she can lean forward and get her wings wet. The water is warm and the strength is medium, but she's never directly in the flow of it.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I havent had a shower with my tiels before, but I have heard that many people just have the water running at their usual shower temperature and strength and the tiels are fine- as long as they arent in direct flow. By the time water from a shower becomes 'run off' water it looses its heat quite a bit. 

If your really worried, maybe have a cooler shower on a hot day and see how it goes?


----------



## Cockatiel1212 (Dec 13, 2009)

i want to take a shower with leanna.. My friend who moved took showers with his Parkaeet and he sat on his finger... Its sweet.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yup, most of mine shower with me, a few of them love it and would stay in there for hours and hours if they could! 

As for temp. I was told you shouldn't use warm water so I make sure it's cool, but not too cool - and I put the strength on a very light spray.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

For Spike I have a rainfall shower head and make sure the water is luke warm. I also make sure that no water gets in his nares


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I officially did it  Cheeky had his first shower with me this morning!  I have some pictures of his shower perch that ill post in another thread with more info.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> For Spike I have a rainfall shower head and make sure the water is luke warm. I also make sure that no water gets in his nares


I always give mine a spray bath and they had one today. Although i've never been able to keeps them from getting water in their nares. I try but they wiggle around so much. I've had edward shove his face right in the water spray, like a big dork. lol  I haven't seen anything bad come of it, is it really dangerous?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It’s probably something to do with water getting into their lungs, but mine are always dipping their head into the shower and water dishes and most of the time water gets in their nares, and they’re all alive. (a sneeze or two and the water’s gone)


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

Wally loves to shower with me. I put her on a perch outside the water til she calls for me to bring her in. I usually lower the temp of the water and position Wally so the splash of the water off my shoulder can gently mist her. Direct contact under the shower head seems to be too rough for her due to the intensity of the spray and water in her nares (she sneezes occasionally). Sadly I cannot reduce the strength of the shower head, but she loves being misted. Every time she gets in the shower she spreads her wings out, rocks back and forth and preens her wings. Its so cute cause she almost knocks herself off balance by rocking back and forth. Its almost like she's playing in the rain!


----------

